# Protein sources



## xvvfacevvx (Jul 24, 2010)

Lets hear it,  what do you guys think the best source of protien is best for bulking? Why? What foods do you think are best for Cutting?


----------



## learner (Jul 24, 2010)

off season time i eat 500grams of red meat every other day... other days i eat 500grams of chicken and this has worked for me great....

my diet plan Off season Diet

Breakfast ;- 20eggwites + 5 yolks + 250ml milk
Niacin 1000mg, aspirin 75 mg, multivitamin + multimineral 

Midmorning meal :- 75 grams whey + 30ml extra virginoilve oil
Prebiotic 1 cap, Fish oil pill 3000mg, Liv 52 3 single strength tabs.

Lunch ;- 500grams of chicken/ redmeat + 100grams of rice.
Fish oil pill 3000mg, Liv 52 3 single strength tabs.


Preworkout meal 75grams of whey + 50 grams of oats 
B-complex 1 cap + 1000mg celin 

Post workout meal 75 grams whey + 75 grams of dextrose or 30ml extravirgin olive oil(non training days). 
Celin 1000mg + Evion 400iu + AO-7

Dinner ;- 20eggwites + 5 yolks + 250ml milk
Prebiotic 1 cap

1 liter water after each meal....

this meal plan has given me some great gain in the last 8 months.....

i eat the same food on cycle as well as off cycle ... just  why the hell should i mess with the diet that gave me all the muscle mass in the first place when i am off cycle.


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome, Ive noticed that my body reacts better to red meat and hard boiled eggs. I usually have 2 6 oz steaks, and 12-15 hard boiled eggs daily.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 24, 2010)

Red meats the favorite for me as well.

My favs are
Steak
Chicken
Eggs
Protein Powder (Synthepure)

After those or If I need something cheaper Its Tuna,Turkey,Pork


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 24, 2010)

12-15 hard boiled eggs per day  I bet your girl loves that.
I know plent of guys that can put the eggs away one after another like that.
After about 5 or more I feel like chucking. I can over eat like crazy on most everything else listed.... 3-4 lbs of red meat in one setting etc...To many eggs though Mess me up!


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Jul 24, 2010)

Yea I usually have 6 for my second meal, and then another 6-7; 2 hours after my PWO shake. I do not like they way they taste at all, I bite half of the egg then take a big swig of milk and then swallow. There is a bargain grocery store here that has stellar meat. The meat is not choice but the quality of it is probably the best in that price range, Im guessing there butcher is an old school and actually knows a thing or two about preparing meats.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 25, 2010)

rAJJIN said:


> Red meats the favorite for me as well.
> 
> My favs are
> Steak
> ...





rAJJIN said:


> 12-15 hard boiled eggs per day  I bet your girl loves that.
> I know plent of guys that can put the eggs away one after another like that.
> After about 5 or more I feel like chucking. I can over eat like crazy on most everything else listed.... 3-4 lbs of red meat in one setting etc...To many eggs though Mess me up!



MMMMMMM...Ribeye...sounds good right now!!  I like a socal carne asada fatty burrito post work out at times too.

I can't really order enough SynthePure...My GF loves it too, so it's hard to keep on the shelf @ home.

I like the salmon for the protein and fish oil.

Eggs have become my staple of a diet for early morning, and only sunny side up.:smoking:

Just a couple of points I like besides the fiber etc.


----------



## franzharare (Aug 25, 2010)

Protein is essential to human health. Our bodies hair, muscles, fingernails, and so on are made up mostly of protein.All sorts of dal are the good source of proteins.In addition you can take regular milk in the morning and evening.Eggs,beans,pulses and nuts. These food items often have even more protein in them than meat and can be added to most meals.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 25, 2010)

xvvfacevvx said:


> Lets hear it,  what do you guys think the best source of protien is best for bulking? Why? What foods do you think are best for Cutting?



I like eggs,,chicken,,fish,,lean beef and Synthepure.


----------



## big.brs (Sep 8, 2010)

EGGS, MILK, SOYA MILK  Plain, TOFU, LOW-FAT YOGHURT, FISH, CHEESE, ROAST BEEF, ROAST CHICKEN, OTHER MEATS, Sausages, Bacon, Ham, Beefburgers, Corned Beef, Luncheon Meat, Meat Paste, Met-RX, Metamyosyn, Myoplex Protein, Precision Protein, EAS Products, Whey Protein, IST Pure Glutamine are the best sources of high proteins to make a solid foundation.


----------

